# need to spice it up



## lostintranslation27 (May 5, 2012)

i seriously need some help me and my husband have only been married for five months and our sex life sucks!!! big time any suggestions on how to make things more interesting?? please give me some ideas very frustrated!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What have you tried so far? Do you have any fantasies you'd like to explore? What was your sex life like in the past?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Some suggestions... 


Get some toys for hubby to use on you, you use on hubby, or both use on eachother.

Roleplay... such as you be the dom or hubby be the dom... 

Experiment with different positions

Experiment with bondage

and try some games like strip poker or something... there are also online games you could try together.... 


Do ONLY what BOTH of you feel comfortable doing or trying.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Have sex in every room in the house, and have some fun with it.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Google


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*1.* Take a shower together, lather each other up -this can be very arousing. 

*2*. Invest in a sex Board game , this is one we have Discover Your Lover Board Game - Erotic Games - Racy.com ....so many ideas you can read off the cards, learning about sex along the way, even to just keep the cards by your bedside & read a couple every night. 

*3. *Read books to further ideas, positions, get ideas on this site, others like this : List of All Sex Positions | SexInfo101.com This book has everything >>> The Complete Idiot's Guide to Amazing Sex 

*4.* Buy some new hot lingerie to entice.... Surprise him--cook his breakfast in heels...welcome him home in some new lingerie, push him down on the bed & start taking his clothes off, start kissing his chest & working your way down as you unbottom him & unzip.

*5.* FLIRT...this is your husband, the only person in the world we have that freedom. If any words can be taken "dirty" -run with it, tease, tempt, give each other those "eyes" of lust. These things keep us feeling passionate & very alive - and often it can turn our spouse on, turn up the heat a little. 


*6*. Dance together... put on some Mushy love songs & get sensually close ....or put on some "Pour some Sugar on Me' or "She shook me all night long" and move your body up & down him , show him a side to you that he has never seen before! 

*7.* Since you are the wife asking...make it your goal to turn him on....great book for every new wife...  Passionista: The Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man : Ian Kerner: Books

And here is the book for HIM ....to step up his learning to please You...  She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman: Ian Kerner: Books

*8*. Buy flavored lubes, get out some whip cream, some chocolate syrup, buy a sex toy from Adam & Eve.

*9.* Rent some highly erotic movies & watch them together... This is a good one...  9 1/2 Weeks : Kim Basinger, Mickey Rourke

*10*. Whatever you put your hands too sexuality, show







....this is what turns our partners on.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Have you expressed this desire to him, directly. Not round about? Maybe he's not sure what you expect out of him and he doesn't want to come off as a perv or what not... If you haven't start there!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My H's suggestion..... You're going to need a tire swing, some strategically placed velcro, and some long bungee cords..... 

For starters....

...after that, you could bring in some small gas powered yard equipment..... and you might want an assortment of ice cream toppings...sprinkles and such....


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

All the above( maybe with the exception of the tire swing )

Check out Married Man Sex Life | How to have the marriage you thought you were going to have. By which I mean doing it like rabbits.


----------

